# Damn humans.....



## Tarella (Apr 14, 2006)

After catching up on many posts here are Dimensions. I have to say that this post: *What's it like to have sex with a small *ya know* naughty bit?? *even though I am sure it was meant to be funny, leaves me feeling uncomfortable. Maybe it is because I have missed the timing of the posts and threads. Maybe because when I read the heated debates of a couple other threads:

*What does it all really mean? *

*what is it like to 'be with' an enormously obese woman *

The Penis thread seems just as insensitive. I apologize if this opinion offends anyone, as I am just expressing my sentiment.

It is well known that the male gender is quite sensitive to the fact of penis size etc. I know this first hand in my job as a public health nurse. It doesn't take long for one to know that Penis size is a huge issue for guys, but here we are joking about it. It can actually cause a lot of emotional pain and insecurity as well. 

I think we cant have it all one way ladies. Either we learn to be more open minded about openly discussing topics or we shouldnt speak at all. Is it fair for us to make derogatory remarks about male attributes, then complain about perceived negative remarks about women?

For those of you who know me, I am rarely mean spirited or unfair but we as a society need to learn to have a bit more tolerance. I dent like hearing about how some discussions have caused pain and insecurity for some of the ladies here. I also dent like seeing a discussion that may hurt the gentlemen here either. I do however like an open dialogue, a place for each of us to grow emotionally. Perhaps the merit is in the fact that discussion is happening.

I have discussed this with a couple of gentlemen who feel that this board isn't the safest place to discuss FA issues openly. Indeed some of the issues that FA's face are just as painful and emotionally driven as the ones we ladies face in being of size. Maybe there should be an FA Area, moderated by FA's of course, where there might be a bit more tolerance for FA comments and questions? Some of the discussions that FA's like to discuss, particularly men who are just developing their confidence can tend to inflame emotionally injured BBWs, but they deserve a safe place to verbalize their issues and concerns.

All this makes me feel, that though we like to think we are more tolerant than others because we have faced intolerance in our own lives, we are no better people than the part of society we wish to change. It leads me to more strongly believe that we can only change ourselves or socialize our children towards a better society. We eat our young, bash our allies, neglect our aged.

And just like Fuzzy's link asked:*If the world ended tomorrow, what would be your last thought? * a)Of eternity. b) Damn humans. I would have to choose the later.

I have appreciated listening and reading everyones thought provoking threads and posts.

Just my uncensored thoughts.

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## JMCGB (Apr 14, 2006)

My thoughts exactly. I guess i am just really laid back, so i definately am not the one to ask.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Apr 14, 2006)

Tara, you're such a kindhearted person, always being sensitive to others' feelings and needs. I absolutely appreciate that in you.

Having discussed penis size myself, I think a good part of it is a discussion of preferences. We have all sorts of men here with preferences - for fat women over thin, for apples or pears or blondes or brunettes or whatever. Women have preferences, too. Sometimes it's for a certain size penis. I don't find that demeaning if it's not discussed in an insulting manner, but I do know that, if penis size is a hot-button topic for a guy, the slightest comment [even unintentional] can set off all sorts of negative feelings.

The other part of this is that, let's face it, sometimes it's difficult to get parts to match up as they should. Rather than discuss the pain and frustration this causes, people speak glibly about it [not saying that's necessarily true in the discussion you're referencing, just in general]. It's the equivalent of making jokes instead of being emotionally honest and, therefore, vulnerable. If there's not a good fit, you can be sure there are insecurities on both sides. A woman may say a man's not big enough, but she also may be thinking [although not admitting it] that maybe it's her that's not the right size, that she's too big. Then, add all the insinuations and jokes this society makes about "loose" women [in every sense of the term], and you have a situation with plenty of hurt and insecurity to go around.

Okay, enough about penis size... I agree with you COMPLETELY that we can't have it both ways. I can't expect someone to be sensitive to me, but run roughshod over them. The flip side is when people don't recognize something is a hot-button issue for them, so they're reacting very poorly to something that may not have been intended that way at all. We're not all articulate. I mess up what I want to say a lot. That's when asking, "What exactly was your intention with that remark?" is helpful. It's all about being merciful to our fellow people, knowing that we've all had times when we said something that didn't come out the way we wanted or where when someone left us stunned by wondering how they could've gotten THAT out of what we said.

Maybe it's a matter of taking a "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" perspective, and using honest comments to help us grow and understand. Think back to learning in school. It wasn't easy. I know I had times where I really struggled to get my mind around a concept or a new language. This thing about learning to dialogue in a safe way means we need to realize that we need to make allowances for some breakdown in communication and just assume that people meant the interpretation that is the better one.

Just trying to present a different perspective on the whole thing....


----------



## mossystate (Apr 14, 2006)

Tarella..I posted a short message about this on the 'small bits' thread...a real double standard.I sometimes get a bit 'rowdy' when I talk in the chatroom, here on Dims,but I try to catch myself when I am saying something that might hurt a whole group of human beings.

I have my preferences,but I would not imply that a man not fitting them is less of a man..a lover..etc..etc


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 14, 2006)

Well said Tara and Sweet Tooth.

I also say "Damn humanity," but I think that all the time, not just as a last thought.


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 14, 2006)

I have the feeling that the "penis size" thread was _meant_ to be hurtful, and was done for _retailatory_ reasons because of the others threads you mentioned (plus a bunch more you didn't).


----------



## Vince (Apr 14, 2006)

Well said, Tara and Sweet Tooth. Both of you have a fair-minded attitude. I also have wondered why so many fat women here are not more tolerant especially since they are the victims of rather persistent unfair treatment and attention for such a long time in real life. The more you stand out the more you get noticed and the more negative and sensitive one can become. It is easy, then, to see how many become defensive and at times hostile to others if they detect the wrong kind of attention. I suppose all that maltreatment causes anger and venting it from time to time helps them feel better about themselves. When others endorse their feelings we can end up with a rather unpleasant situation.

I agree that demeaning discussions can result in hurt if anyone identifies with what is being discussed and takes it personally. Tara is 100% correct in her analysis and should be given credit for what I call being beautiful on the inside. If people are going to award rep points then this is the sort of post that surely deserves plenty. The same goes for sweet tooth.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 14, 2006)

Of course it was done to retaliate.It is throwing the baby out with the bath water.It is..in a word...horrible.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 14, 2006)

Tara and Sweet Tooth...Two very special ladies who always impress me.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 14, 2006)

*sigh* I missed the penis size thread. My question is, why would anyone want to discuss it anyway? I enjoy a good sex talk as well as the next person, but I DO NOT enjoy disrespectful or cruel jokes and anyone's expense. It frustrates that this nonsense is happening and we have to waste our time discussing it. I'd like to say to those people GROW UP AND GET OVER IT ALREADY!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 14, 2006)

I missed the thread too. If it was deleted, I'm glad.


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 14, 2006)

man... *I love Penis.*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for putting into words some of how I felt, Tara. 
I did see the penis thread and it did hit a bad nerve. That's probably opening a few eyes but I was actually turned off by the whole thing.


----------



## ripley (Apr 14, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> I missed the thread too. If it was deleted, I'm glad.




It's still there; it's on the weight board.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't the intent of that post was meant to be malicious or hurtful. I believe, and Sandia can correct me if Iamb wrong, it started because of the content of the thread about what it's like to date a really obese woman.

The thread was intended to be tongue in cheek, I believe, and it ended up going down the actual size path. I think she, like most of the rest of us fat girls, are tired of the sterotypes and other comments occurring on the boards. I know I am. 

You're right, it could be considered a double standard. But, as the FAs have been claiming in regards to the size of their women..it's all about what you prefer..and some of the ladies on the board prefer men who are more endowed in that area and some don't. 

That's all I have to say.


----------



## grey1969 (Apr 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I don't the intent of that post was meant to be malicious or hurtful. I believe, and Sandia can correct me if Iamb wrong, it started because of the content of the thread about what it's like to date a really obese woman.
> 
> The thread was intended to be tongue in cheek, I believe, and it ended up going down the actual size path. I think she, like most of the rest of us fat girls, are tired of the sterotypes and other comments occurring on the boards. I know I am.
> 
> ...



Well this could be construed here to be a double standard. Is it really okay to poke fun at anyone under the guise of it just being a "harmless" joke. Come on ladies, you know better  

Hey Misty, I hope you are having a better day than the last time we exchanged words. You seemed a little down about something then. . . 

Regards,

Wayne


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 15, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> Well this could be construed here to be a double standard. Is it really okay to poke fun at anyone under the guise of it just being a "harmless" joke. Come on ladies, you know better
> 
> Hey Misty, I hope you are having a better day than the last time we exchanged words. You seemed a little down about something then. . .
> 
> ...



I don't think the majority of the posts are putting anyone down. They are just discussing their experiences with guys. Even some of the guys are commenting.

As far as me feeling down, I wasn't..I was responding to what bothered me in your post.


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 15, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> *sigh* I missed the penis size thread. My question is, why would anyone want to discuss it anyway? ...



True enough. Another thing that always puzzled me as far as that goes is that no one ever brings up vagina size other than perhaps the odd "Happiness is a tight pussy" bumper sticker way back in the 60s. I mean, it takes two to tango, and so does a good fit. I always felt this was pretty much a non-issue and really very little related to fatness or body size.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 15, 2006)

Noe wait a minute here folks. I in no way started that thread to hurt anyone and I certainly didn't do it to make fun of anyone. 

I was parodying the "What's it like to be with a really big woman'
thread which as a big woman was hurtful to me and others here - but I didn't see anyone up in arms about that.

Do any of you honestly think I gave a damn about anyones penis size? Seriously. And the weight board is loaded with references to women's body parts. The women here even showed their asses a few times to get people to sign up. I an flabbergasted by this thread.

I just want to know how my post was any different or more offensive than the women here being told to show their asses? No one asked anyone to show their pernis.

Now I'm getting angry. It was a joke people - I couldn't care less how big your penis is. But next time you go to the paysite to look at half naked women - why don't you think about all this much to do about nothing.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 15, 2006)

AND:

If you willk go back and read what I said you will notice in the original post I said NOTHING about it being a penis thread. That was on purpose because I knew if I put the "P" word in there I would be crucified. And my other post was about average penis size. Nothing insulting or judgemental.

If I was going after anyone it was the jerk who started the "what's it like to be with a really fat woman" thread.

And how come it's OK to talk about fat women's bodies adnauseum here but bring up the *P* word and it's a crime.

This reminds me of another place I used to post where jokes about women's bodies and using the word Vagina was done daily. So I started doing the same with the *P* word. I was crucified there. 

You guys like to talk about what size woman you want and what shape (apple or pear...) but maybe some of the women here need to talk about their preference. we have them too ya know.

BTW - I love men - my best friend is a man - why would I want to be vicious about the sex I love???


----------



## Augustcandy (Apr 15, 2006)

I think it would be a fantastic idea to have a special section for FA's. Especially if certain FA's cannot express common decency when posting to the board. and these "emotionally injured BBWs" LOL, Tarella is talking about makes me laugh....I think alot of these women who are posting passionate replies have had to Live REAL Life and in real life fat or thin women are often seen as objects, as sexual toys by society. And so I believe when women come here they think the rules of society have changed and suddenly they will be loved/adored/respected. But IMO though the commodity has shifted the game is still the same. 

I am not trying to put down anyone, and i do realize this doesn't include every person but after reading the post that have been floating around the last few weeks that is my surmise.


----------



## William (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi

That is a good point and the talk about vagina size is one of the big reasons so many women are having C-sections to give birth, that shows the emotions that these kind of topics cause people.

William






Webmaster said:


> True enough. Another thing that always puzzled me as far as that goes is that no one ever brings up vagina size other than perhaps the odd "Happiness is a tight pussy" bumper sticker way back in the 60s. I mean, it takes two to tango, and so does a good fit. I always felt this was pretty much a non-issue and really very little related to fatness or body size.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Apr 15, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Now I'm getting angry. It was a joke people - I couldn't care less how big your penis is. But next time you go to the paysite to look at half naked women - why don't you think about all this much to do about nothing.



Probly more a matter of taste in both of these threads.
But, lo and behold, today is another day after all.

Perhaps one of those "chill pills" might be in order?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 15, 2006)

Tara, I know that you are sincere in your post but I hope that you realize that this post is merely another log on the fire that's been burning in this forum for days now? You make a post to decry the post that the ladies started to decry the post that the men have started to decry the post that a lady started to decry a post that a guy started to decry a post..... This has been an endless stream of emotional outbursting and namecalling that is no better than any of the others. Certainly you have a right to say how you feel, just like the ladies have the right to say what they feel about what the men had to say about what they feel about the ladies who want to say something about how they feel..... ad nauseum. Damn us all to hell Tara but you're going with us.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 15, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Probly more a matter of taste in both of these threads.
> But, lo and behold, today is another day after all.
> 
> Perhaps one of those "chill pills" might be in order?



Chill pill for who? I don't like being told why I did something especially when it's completely wrong. K?


----------



## mossystate (Apr 15, 2006)

Ay Carumba!!...you did this to 'me' and it hurt my feelings, so I am going to do this to 'you' and even though many innocent people will be caught in the fracas...too bad...nananananaaaa..never a good idea(even if the intention was to raise awareness)to blow up the building to get to one office..or..whatever..lol..it's early..


----------



## mossystate (Apr 15, 2006)

wow..never meant to imply that I blow up buildings..uhoh...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 15, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Ay Carumba!!...you did this to 'me' and it hurt my feelings, so I am going to do this to 'you' and even though many innocent people will be caught in the fracas...too bad...nananananaaaa..never a good idea(even if the intention was to raise awareness)to blow up the building to get to one office..or..whatever..lol..it's early..



And you're not contributing to this with this post??? Can we all just stop?


----------



## Rosie (Apr 15, 2006)

I haven't read the thread in question, but you bring up an excellent point, Sandie. Seems to be a HUGE (and no pun intended) double standard here about discussing bodies and size etc.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Apr 15, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> man... *I love Penis.*




I'll 2nd that!! I love Penis!


----------



## RedHead (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, off the radar for a couple days and everything blows up!

I posted on that thread earlier, before I saw this one; what I posted is why is everyone suddenly thinking that everything that someone else is posting is all about them? Why are so many thinking that someone is out to get them? Have I missed a board takeover somehow?

I read every single response on that thread...I saw where some said that this may be getting out of hand. Others stated their preference or experience with "size" ...it actually talked about it both ways. There were of course some off color jokes; but for the most part I think it would encourage a man looking at that and KNOW that he doesn't have to be a "porn star" in order to have a satisfying relationship with a woman. I believe there was quite a bit of good sharing involved on that particular thread. Perhaps not all, but that's what a board is all about right? Different personalities interacting differently with each other. 

I really am trying to understand why there is this huge upset, but it's totally lost on me right now.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 15, 2006)

Can't we all just get along  ???


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you Red because I don't get it either.  



RedHead said:


> Wow, off the radar for a couple days and everything blows up!
> 
> I posted on that thread earlier, before I saw this one; what I posted is why is everyone suddenly thinking that everything that someone else is posting is all about them? Why are so many thinking that someone is out to get them? Have I missed a board takeover somehow?
> 
> ...


----------



## herin (Apr 15, 2006)

If you will recall, the *p* thread was started tongue in cheek and after a few "horror" stories, one of which I posted, the thread took a different turn. If you actually took the time to read the entire thread, you would have noticed that the average opinion of the women posting was that size *did not matter*. IMOHO, every one needs to just grow up. Just my own 2 cents.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 15, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Can't we all just get along  ???



Nope. Apparently not. 

I did feel the original post in question was in completely poor taste, but I appreciate Sandie's explanation for what she was trying to do, and the subsequent apology. Damn internet, sometimes it's really poor at showing intent. All we see are words on the screen, right?


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 15, 2006)

Deleted, I think my comment would work better as a top-level post.
-Rusty


----------



## Vince (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey, Sandie Z, don't go using that "I am innocent of all charges" excuse because no one buys it here! You were just having some fun but then say you could care less about the subject matter. Or were you objectifying men! Hummmm? You have to be guilty of something! Oh, you must be a stirrer then!


----------



## Vince (Apr 15, 2006)

> I think alot of these women who are posting passionate replies have had to Live REAL Life and in real life fat or thin women are often seen as objects, as sexual toys by society



I don't agree that fat women are seen as sex objects by society. THAT is the problem! Maybe if more women here had more success with men we might have more harmony on the board! Didn't the trouble start because some women felt neglected and unwanted?


----------



## RedHead (Apr 15, 2006)

Vince said:


> Hey, Sandie Z, don't go using that "I am innocent of all charges" excuse because no one buys it here! You were just having some fun but then say you could care less about the subject matter. Or were you objectifying men! Hummmm? You have to be guilty of something! Oh, you must be a stirrer then!



Okay, I read it again; I still do not see where Sandie said anything that could be construed as mean and spiteful. Heck I can't even figure out who the offended parties are base on that thread alone.

So Vince...I still don't see the offense. You have stated that you have a preference for pear shaped women....how is that preference for a womanly shape any more or less offensive that asking if you have you have a shape preference for a man. I know that it's not exactly a classy subject; but it was titled appropriately.

I just really think that there is an undercurrent going on and lines are being drawn; I'm just confused at what it all is supposed to mean.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Apr 15, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Nope. Apparently not.



I often pass through a real bad neighborhood on my way to work. Some years ago, somebody painted that "CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?" line in big letters in house paint on the side of a brick building.

WELL....
it stayed that way for probly a few years until, one morning, i noticed that a second graffitier had painted in equally big letters, "NO!"

Within 30 days, the entire side of the building had been painted over.

That kinda rankled me because my kneejerk response to the whole thing was that i probly woulda gotten along better with the second graffitier than the first.

Anyway...
For the record, although each of these "size issue" posts produced the usual involutary response of "YO!" (not an unusual exclamation uttered in front of my computer screen), i was not traumatized in any way by them and my life, weenie (so to speaK) though it may be, will pretty much continue on as it always has. I prefer to direct my irrational anger at stuff like nonrenewable energy dependance, genocide and the miserable state of the music business.

I regret if my contribution(s) to this thread have added to anyone's discomfort or to any bad vibes.

And, btw, i wasn't _really_ settling in for a wankfest.
I usually take care of that in the morning.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 15, 2006)

_"You cannot give Reputation to the same post twice. But if you could, boy would it piss Jes off."_


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 15, 2006)

Vince said:


> I don't agree that fat women are seen as sex objects by society. THAT is the problem! Maybe if more women here had more success with men we might have more harmony on the board! Didn't the trouble start because some women felt neglected and unwanted?



Vince please stop speaking of behalf of the women on this board. We ARE viewed as sex objects and we do find it annoying at times. That's the truth. Your belief one way or the other is irrelevant as our experiences speak for themselves. The trouble all started when a man made a rude and poorly worded post. That is why this started and not because all the women here want invites to meet your mothers. 

I'm astonished that even after your penis size outrage you still seem to miss the demonstrated parallel. Were you outraged because you felt "lonely, neglected and unwanted" or was it because the penis post was insensitive and in poor taste? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ripley (Apr 15, 2006)

Much ado about nothing.

I was ticked off for about two seconds about some of the posts, and I posted in return. Okay, done.

Now we are arguing about arguing. It's kinda funny. 

Talk about a tempest in a teacup.


----------



## Jes (Apr 15, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> _"You cannot give Reputation to the same post twice. But if you could, boy would it piss Jes off."_


i don't even understand this! i mean it! i'd laugh or frown, if i did.


----------



## OriginalCyn (Apr 15, 2006)

I did not read the "small penis" thread; however, I'm reasonably certain that it was intended to be both a *rhetorical question *and a *jibe* at the person who started the "what's it like to have sex with a REALLY huge woman?" thread. *I* wouldn't even have thought to take the question at face value.

A note to all men here:
In my experience, at least 99% of the time, it is MEN who are obsessed with penis size, not women. Fraudsters want men to think that women care about this stuff so that they can sell millions of insecure men bogus penis-enlarging products. 
The truth is that "what women want" almost always has a lot more to do with personality traits than physical traits. Most men don't "get" that. Actually, many men don't WANT to "get" that. They'd prefer to think that if they dress a certain way, or if they drive a certain car, or if they have "X" amount of money to spend, or if they have big muscles and/or a big penis and/or a full head of hair, then they can get any woman they want. Why? I don't know, but my guess is that most men feel more-comfortable dealing with "tangible" qualities than with "intangible" ones.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 15, 2006)

OriginalCyn said:


> I did not read the "small penis" thread; however, I'm reasonably certain that it was intended to be both a *rhetorical question *and a *jibe* at the person who started the "what's it like to have sex with a REALLY huge woman?" thread. *I* wouldn't even have thought to take the question at face value.
> 
> A note to all men here:
> In my experience, at least 99% of the time, it is MEN who are obsessed with penis size, not women. Fraudsters want men to think that women care about this stuff so that they can sell millions of insecure men bogus penis-enlarging products.
> The truth is that "what women want" almost always has a lot more to do with personality traits than physical traits. Most men don't "get" that. Actually, many men don't WANT to "get" that. They'd prefer to think that if they dress a certain way, or if they drive a certain car, or if they have "X" amount of money to spend, or if they have big muscles and/or a big penis and/or a full head of hair, then they can get any woman they want. Why? I don't know, but my guess is that most men feel more-comfortable dealing with "tangible" qualities than with "intangible" ones.



Well said OriginalCyn and Lilly. I've been saying nothing but "Well said," lately. :doh:


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 15, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Well said OriginalCyn and Lilly. I've been saying nothing but "Well said," lately. :doh:




well said!


----------



## grey1969 (Apr 15, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Vince please stop speaking of behalf of the women on this board. We ARE viewed as sex objects and we do find it annoying at times. That's the truth. Your belief one way or the other is irrelevant as our experiences speak for themselves. The trouble all started when a man made a rude and poorly worded post. That is why this started and not because all the women here want invites to meet your mothers.
> 
> I'm astonished that even after your penis size outrage you still seem to miss the demonstrated parallel. Were you outraged because you felt "lonely, neglected and unwanted" or was it because the penis post was insensitive and in poor taste? Inquiring minds want to know.



1) Tarella is a wise and insightful person. Furthermore, she has shown admirable bravery to post this message on this board. Those who wish to minimalize her comments are grasping at straws.

2) Sandie Zitkus is a hypocrite. Remember folks, this is the same person who posted a thread about how upset she gets that people stare at her while she is wheeled down the street in a wheelchair. She, of all people, ought to be aware that attempting any type of humor (in this case a pathetically lame attempt) regarding someone elses anatomy is inappropriate.

3) Vince is totally correct in his statement that "maltreatment causes anger and venting it from time to time helps them feel better about themselves. When others endorse their feelings we can end up with a rather unpleasant situation." This pretty much sums up the attitude of a few of the women on this board toward the men that do not bow before them. They would see us as someone on which to take out their frustrations.

4) Vince is right again when he points out that many fat women are upset that they are not objectified sexually by men. When a woman loses weight and gets noticed more by men (because the men are objectifying them sexually), they invariably are happy about it. So women are torn. On one hand they want to be objectified as desireable sexual beings. But they would also like to think that a man would be attracted to them more for their mind/personality than their body. All women go through this dilemma. The difference is that some of the fat women feel left out when there are not enough True FAs to go around. And they are either left on the side lines completely or get used and abused by dishonorable/closet FAs and other assorted creeps.

5) The members of this board on both sides of the gender divide (myself included) have a lot of pent up anger.

< runs for cover >


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 15, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> 5) The members of this board on both sides of the gender divide (myself included) have a lot of pent up anger.



It's not my fault I'm emotionally stunted damnit.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 16, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> 4) Vince is right again when he points out that many fat women are upset that they are not objectified sexually by men. When a woman loses weight and gets noticed more by men (because the men are objectifying them sexually), they invariably are happy about it. So women are torn. On one hand they want to be objectified as desireable sexual beings. But they would also like to think that a man would be attracted to them more for their mind/personality than their body. All women go through this dilemma. The difference is that some of the fat women feel left out when there are not enough True FAs to go around. And they are either left on the side lines completely or get used and abused by dishonorable/closet FAs and other assorted creeps.


Ok, I really want to know when you and Vince became honorary spokes-people for the women of this board? How dare you say that fat women are upset that we aren't objectified sexually by men. You obviously aren't aware of some the of the posts on this board. We are constantly being objectified..whether on the internet or in real life..and if you think some of us are feeling "left out" you are more clueless than I thought.

I, and I believe most of the women on this board, don't need a man to validate their sexiness or appeal. I know I am sexy. I don't need a man leering at me or telling me how hot I am to know the truth. 

As for there being enough TrueFAs your right, over the past few weeks there doesn't seem to be many, but I'll tell you one thing..I don't feel left out, and I don't let myself get used and abused..I have more dignity and self respect.

I am very thankful that I haven't not found a man that would have the gall to treat me or think of me the way you and Vince seem to think about women.


----------



## Isa (Apr 16, 2006)

OriginalCyn said:


> I did not read the "small penis" thread; however, I'm reasonably certain that it was intended to be both a *rhetorical question *and a *jibe* at the person who started the "what's it like to have sex with a REALLY huge woman?" thread. *I* wouldn't even have thought to take the question at face value.
> 
> A note to all men here:
> In my experience, at least 99% of the time, it is MEN who are obsessed with penis size, not women. Fraudsters want men to think that women care about this stuff so that they can sell millions of insecure men bogus penis-enlarging products.
> The truth is that "what women want" almost always has a lot more to do with personality traits than physical traits. Most men don't "get" that. Actually, many men don't WANT to "get" that. They'd prefer to think that if they dress a certain way, or if they drive a certain car, or if they have "X" amount of money to spend, or if they have big muscles and/or a big penis and/or a full head of hair, then they can get any woman they want. Why? I don't know, but my guess is that most men feel more-comfortable dealing with "tangible" qualities than with "intangible" ones.



I second that.


----------



## grey1969 (Apr 16, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok, I really want to know when you and Vince became honorary spokes-people for the women of this board? How dare you say that fat women are upset that we aren't objectified sexually by men. You obviously aren't aware of some the of the posts on this board. We are constantly being objectified..whether on the internet or in real life..and if you think some of us are feeling "left out" you are more clueless than I thought.
> 
> I, and I believe most of the women on this board, don't need a man to validate their sexiness or appeal. I know I am sexy. I don't need a man leering at me or telling me how hot I am to know the truth.
> 
> ...



I'm happy for you that you have a strong sense of self worth. That is very attractive to an honorable gentleman such as the elusive True FA. Have a nice night


----------



## Emma (Apr 16, 2006)

Methinks Vince has got himself a bumchum.


----------



## ripley (Apr 16, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Methinks Vince has got himself a bumchum.




oh hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Angel (Apr 16, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> 4) Vince is right again when he points out that many fat women are upset that they are not objectified sexually by men. When a woman loses weight and gets noticed more by men (because the men are objectifying them sexually), they invariably are happy about it. So women are torn. On one hand they want to be objectified as desireable sexual beings. But they would also like to think that a man would be attracted to them more for their mind/personality than their body. All women go through this dilemma. The difference is that some of the fat women feel left out when there are not enough True FAs to go around. And they are either left on the side lines completely or get used and abused by dishonorable/closet FAs and other assorted creeps.



That is wrong on so many levels. If that is how you think, and how you believe that fat women think, then you are obviously NOT a True FA.

Perhaps Vince should set you straight, this time!


----------



## RedHead (Apr 16, 2006)

I really am trying to follow the breadcrumb trail....but I am currently lost at the evil witches house; I'm eating her door knocker made out of chocolate and caramel while I try to think this out. (I may end up eating the whole door...it's very good)

Help me out here...

1) there are 3 threads posted 1 is about how fat is to fat for an FA
the 2nd one is about does "size" matter for men regarding their nether regions. Thirdly there is a thread denouncing everyone for getting involved with these threads.

Is that what has happened?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 16, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> 4) Vince is right again when he points out that many fat women are upset that they are not objectified sexually by men. When a woman loses weight and gets noticed more by men (because the men are objectifying them sexually), they invariably are happy about it. So women are torn. On one hand they want to be objectified as desireable sexual beings. But they would also like to think that a man would be attracted to them more for their mind/personality than their body. All women go through this dilemma. The difference is that some of the fat women feel left out when there are not enough True FAs to go around. And they are either left on the side lines completely or get used and abused by dishonorable/closet FAs and other assorted creeps.



Grey, thanks for trying to understand the inner workings of the female mind but unless you are one then you will never get it. We are an enigma, a constant contradiction, a beautiful puzzle that you'll never finish because there will always be a piece that just won't fit. Yes, we want to be found attractive. We want to be desired and even lusted after. However, we want all that along with respect and dignity. Basically we want it all and frankly I don't think that's too much to ask


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 16, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Methinks Vince has got himself a bumchum.



*sprays his monitor with CocaCola Zero* ROFL!


----------



## William (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi 

I find it sad that the first thread was about Women being too big for a Fas and that the retaliatory thread is about Men's Penis Size? Why was there no thread about when Men are too big for a Fas? Is the comparison not valid?

This whole thread has been about comparing apples to oranges. Sandie's question never had a chance of shedding any light on the incorrectness of the first thread. It would have be far more proactive to just point out what was wrong with the first thread.

OK, start attacking.........

William




Redhead said:


> I really am trying to follow the breadcrumb trail....but I am currently lost at the evil witches house; I'm eating her door knocker made out of chocolate and caramel while I try to think this out. (I may end up eating the whole door...it's very good)
> 
> Help me out here...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 16, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> 2) Sandie Zitkus is a hypocrite. Remember folks, this is the same person who posted a thread about how upset she gets that people stare at her while she is wheeled down the street in a wheelchair. She, of all people, ought to be aware that attempting any type of humor (in this case a pathetically lame attempt) regarding someone elses anatomy is inappropriate.



First of all your reading comprention could use some work.

Flirting with me is useless.

Your running for cover sentance makes you a troll.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 16, 2006)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> I find it sad that the first thread was about Women being too big for a Fas and that the retaliatory thread is about Men's Penis Size? Why was there no thread about when Men are too big for a Fas? Is the comparison not valid?
> 
> ...



I agree completely. And I am so tired of this whole issue and the opportunists who want to start a flame fest - I say take it down. I'm over it - it's been blown way out of proportion. 

Everybody move along - nothin to look at here anymore.........

_It was sarcasm the deadliest of all the Dinsdale brothers torture devices......._


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 16, 2006)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> I find it sad that the first thread was about Women being too big for a Fas and that the retaliatory thread is about Men's Penis Size? Why was there no thread about when Men are too big for a Fas? Is the comparison not valid?
> 
> ...



Actually, I agree with you. I don't think that either subject should have been treated as callously as we've been treating them. IMO, it's one thing to have genuine questions & to want to discuss ideas ... it's another to poke fun & to generalize. 

On the other hand, some women here simply shared their preferences. I see no difference between that, and men expressing a preference for pears vs apples or 400 lbs vs 200 lbs.


----------



## Angel (Apr 16, 2006)

RedHead said:


> I really am trying to follow the breadcrumb trail....but I am currently lost at the evil witches house; I'm eating her door knocker made out of chocolate and caramel while I try to think this out. (I may end up eating the whole door...it's very good)
> 
> Help me out here...
> 
> ...



These are the threads listed in order of their first post. Note that subsequent posts within each of the threads came on sometimes the same days.

The problem was not with anyones "preference". The problems arose when certain posters chose to be derogatory towards those who did not fit within their personal "preference" range *and* when certain posters said that they fantasize about SSBBW, but would never consider being in a relationship with one. To be fair, all of the threads need to be read in their entirety. It's ironic how some of the most offensive posts were not even noticed by most.

1st thread - weight board: March 30 "Where is the love for the msbbw???"

2nd thread - main board: April 9 "What's your weight limit"

3rd thread - weight board: April 12 "what is it like to 'be with' an enourmously obese woman"

4th thread - weight board: April 13 "What's it like to have sex with a small *ya know* naughty bit?"

5th thread - main board: April 14 "Damn humans........"


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 16, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Actually, I agree with you. I don't think that either subject should have been treated as callously as we've been treating them. IMO, it's one thing to have genuine questions & to want to discuss ideas ... it's another to poke fun & to generalize.
> 
> On the other hand, some women here simply shared their preferences. I see no difference between that, and men expressing a preference for pears vs apples or 400 lbs vs 200 lbs.



I agree. As long as it's done respectfully. But when you bring up the word "limits" that kind of gives it an edge that makes me a little uncomfortable. That was the word I had a problem with. Saying "I have a preference for tall guys" is different than "I'd NEVER do the horizontal hoochie coochie with a tall guy 'cause he's so freakishly big". That's the difference as I see it.

But that's just me.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 16, 2006)

> It's ironic how some of the most offensive posts were not even noticed by most.




THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 16, 2006)

This is getting out of hand. I'm not even going to read this thread because I can basically tell what it's all about by reading 5 posts. We need to move on as a collective, and forget all these "controversial" threads, no matter who started them and why, because dammit, none of you are willing to compromise with the other side. As an observer, you have two sides stubborn as hell, each one not really listening to what the other is saying (or throwing the same arguments back and forth), and all the people in the middle who don't know what to do other than try to be calm. Personally, I find it harder and harder to even enjoy reading this forum... Maybe I should stick to the lounge.

And yes, I'm not afraid to admit the issues seem to be continually started (or at least brought to the point of boiling over) by the same individuals... I would be slightly surprised nothing has been done to fix this, except I know it's hard to pass judgment on these situations... Suggestion for most of you... As some people have already informed ME to do, use the ignore option if you get beyond frustrated. Yes, it's good to argue and debate things, but not if none of you are willing to make progress...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 16, 2006)

> It's ironic how some of the most offensive posts were not even noticed by most.


It's also ironic that a woman (Sandie) is getting raked over the coals for posting a message that didn't even mention penises. Yet no one here ever seems to have any problems with the guys on this board making all sorts of comments about women's bodies.

As a man, I'd hate to think that we've gotten to the point where people can say whatever thay want about women, but don't you DARE bring up the penis (no pun intended). 






"Don't Bring Up the Penis!!!" :doh:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 16, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> It's also ironic that a woman (Sandie) is getting raked over the coals for posting a message that didn't even mention penises. Yet no one here ever seems to have any problems with the guys on this board making all sorts of comments about women's bodies.



Yeah but it was very clear what it was about. And if it wasn't about penises (penii?) she could have clarified at any time. And I have a HUGE(!) issue with the comments about women's bodies. In fact, I and many others have spoken out quite clearly and assertively about some of the comments made. (How could you have missed them???) The only reason I didn't say anything in the penis thread is that it's in a forum I don't usually read, and I've been offline the last few days. But many of the posts, particularly the ones belittling men's penises, made me very very uncomfortable.



> As a man, I'd hate to think that we've gotten to the point where people can say whatever thay want about women, but don't you DARE bring up the penis (no pun intended).



I think any post that is demeaning of a person's appearance, size, or any of their pieces parts has no place in size acceptance. And I think I've been pretty consistent on that. It's not right, it's hurtful, it's rude, and it's anathema (or should be) to what we're about here.


----------



## William (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Vickie

As a fat person myself I have never understood some of the questions about Fat Woman that get asked on the primary boards. Maybe all the irregular comments could end on these boards.

William




Miss Vickie said:


> Yeah but it was very clear what it was about. And if it wasn't about penises (penii?) she could have clarified at any time. And I have a HUGE(!) issue with the comments about women's bodies. In fact, I and many others have spoken out quite clearly and assertively about some of the comments made. (How could you have missed them???) The only reason I didn't say anything in the penis thread is that it's in a forum I don't usually read, and I've been offline the last few days. But many of the posts, particularly the ones belittling men's penises, made me very very uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> I think any post that is demeaning of a person's appearance, size, or any of their pieces parts has no place in size acceptance. And I think I've been pretty consistent on that. It's not right, it's hurtful, it's rude, and it's anathema (or should be) to what we're about here.


----------



## Angel (Apr 16, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> It's also ironic that a woman (Sandie) is getting raked over the coals for posting a message that didn't even mention penises. Yet no one here ever seems to have any problems with the guys on this board making all sorts of comments about women's bodies.
> 
> As a man, I'd hate to think that we've gotten to the point where people can say whatever thay want about women, but don't you DARE bring up the penis (no pun intended).



I am usually a very quiet person. When I see that a male is being disrespectful to other females, I am not afraid to voice my thoughts. Being a SSBBW for most of my adult life, I do resent some of the recent assumptions and derogatory posts made about SSBBW. Coming to terms with being a fat admirer is in no way an excuse to treat SSBBW like scum. I have responded to the derogatory posts made about SSBBW. There was even a thread a while back where one of the same males made some not so nice comments about SSBBW. I also responded back then, but evidently no one else even noticed his derogatory posts. I will not argue with these immature so-called self-professing fat admirers. It is a waste of time. Some will never grow up in their mentality. I too have questioned why so many excuses are made for some of these guys. 

As for mentioning the word "penis", I'll admit, I did long before Sandy started the thread. I was making a point about preferences without being derogatory to those who were not within my preference range. Sometimes men do not understand how offensive they are until something is referenced to which they can "understand". Was I raked over the coals? No. There were a couple comments. 

I think that some have jumped to conclusions without having read all of the above mentioned threads. I also believe that no one can fully understand the magnitude of offense unless they are a SSBBW above the stated 400 or 600 pound "limit" that some of these guys referred to. BBW may be fat, but they can still relatively "pass" in society with no major problems. When a woman is way above 400, society and some in the general population can be quite cruel. It is a very sad day when we SSBBW face the same cruelness here at Dimensions.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 16, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> 4) Vince is right again when he points out that many fat women are upset that they are not objectified sexually by men.
> 
> < runs for cover >



How much longer must we endure the dull and constant drone of thinly veiled insults from this man?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 16, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> It's also ironic that a woman (Sandie) is getting raked over the coals for posting a message that didn't even mention penises.



I've decided not to comment about this whole situation, but there's something I want to ask:

If that thread wasn't about penises, what was it supposed to be about?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I've decided not to comment about this whole situation, but there's something I want to ask:
> 
> If that thread wasn't about penises, what was it supposed to be about?



A gotee, a chipped tooth, a tongue piercing, 'other' piercings.... I can think of lots of naughty bits but I don't want to reveal any more about myself than I alread have. :bow:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 16, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> A gotee, a chipped tooth, a tongue piercing, 'other' piercings.... I can think of lots of naughty bits but I don't want to reveal any more about myself than I alread have. :bow:



Damn, Lilly -- I wish there was some way I could hard-wire my rep button to just automatically push whenever you post


----------



## NFA (Apr 16, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> Well this could be construed here to be a double standard.



Yeah! C'mon people. Treating fat women like the inhuman subjects of a National Geographic documentary is fine, but when you respond by sarcastically treating men the same way, that's a double standard! We only want single standards here because that keeps things from coming back around to the men. And none of this hiding behind "satire". Just because you weren't serious and the men belittling fat women were serious means that you aren't the one who is really wrong. What they did is perfectly okay because its a single standard. The only trouble came when people decided to get upset. Its the women who created the problem here. I don't know why you don't like being treated as fetish objects. I mean, don't you know these men are lusting for you? You should thank them rather than be upset to be talked about like wild beasts. You certainly should create a double standard by trying to encourage feelings of empathy. Thats the problem with this kind of double standard. You expect men to be empathic like women, but its just not fair to ask an insensative man to consider how he makes you feel with his scornful remarks. No man should be required to considered other people's feelings. That's a double standard. Or a single standard. And that's just as bad when men are on the receiving end.[/SARCASM]

Opps. There I go engaging in satire. Bad me.


----------



## Vince (Apr 16, 2006)

Women are like the surface of water. Ever changing and unknowable. 

View attachment Is this really water..JPG


----------



## Egbert Souse (Apr 17, 2006)

1. I've enjoyed the heck out of this thread.
2. As a man, the only thing about it that i found demeaning to men were the men who predictably chimed in and offhandedly mentioned that, of course, no smallness issue was applicable to _them_.
3. These sorts of threads have a natural progression that _must_ be played out, just like the stages of death or the end of love. To pull the thread would be the equivalent of disrupting the food chain and i don't even want to _consider_ what might happen then. People get mad, people get mad at people for being mad, the people who got mad first get mad at the people who got mad at them for getting mad about people getting mad about people being mad at them, then everybody bails on the whole thing for a while.
Then people get indignant about the whole thing and make suggestions and demands.
Then come the ones who inexplicably resent making themselves bored by reading what they know they don't want to read.

It's an internet discussion board and it's doing what it's _supposed_ to do.
Do NOT screw around with Nature, people!

Remember the snail darter!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 17, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Then come the ones who inexplicably resent making themselves bored by reading what they know they don't want to read.



   :eat1: 

You wouldn't be referring to anyone *I* know, would you?


----------



## Vince (Apr 17, 2006)

> No one else seems to get the third degree...



You could be partly right there. On Dimensions there is a fourth degree but you have to be a guy to receive it! Welcome to the victims club where our motto is: "We are innocent of all charges!"


----------



## grey1969 (Apr 17, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> How much longer must we endure the dull and constant drone of thinly veiled insults from this man?



That is a good question. From what I have been told, perhaps not much longer. I never like to stay where I am not welcome. However, I would much rather leave on my own terms.

On second thought, what about this idea? Why not have a vote amongst all the regular board contributors on whether old Grey should be sent packing? All I ask is that you require at least a two thirds majority in favor. 

Just remember, part of living in a Democracy is tolerating the voices of dissent. This board doesn't seem to operate like a democracy at all. I think that is a shame.

PS: Sandie Zitkus is a hypocrite. Wayne Kohn (aka Grey1969) is also a hypocrite. Wayne Kohn ventures to guess that 99% of the people on this board display hypocritical behavior regularly. I am thinking of changing my screen name to Black Pot. (This is not to be construed as an apology).


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2006)

This board is a cess pool of dissenters, pontificators and cane raisers all the time grey. It's mean people that no one likes. You can stay and fight like everybody else but you gotta fight fair. Name calling, ear yanking, slander, fighting dirty - not looked kindly upon. Otherwise you blend right in.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> You could be partly right there. On Dimensions there is a fourth degree but you have to be a guy to receive it! Welcome to the victims club where our motto is: "We are innocent of all charges!"



Plato referred to it as "The Five Stages of Haplessness."


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 17, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> This board is a cess pool of dissenters, pontificators and cane raisers all the time grey.




Nothing wrong with dissention. How about we go have a Cane Match, ECW style?


I guess no one will get that 'cept for wrestling fans.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Apr 17, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> :eat1:
> 
> You wouldn't be referring to anyone *I* know, would you?



Hey, we all play our roles and my point was that that's the way it Should Be.

I'm only sorry that i was in a hurry to get out the door to go to work when i wrote that or i woulda included my own function, which is that of a rubber- necking yahoo throwing in irrelevancies and generally muddying up the water.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 17, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> PS: Sandie Zitkus is a hypocrite. Wayne Kohn (aka Grey1969) is also a hypocrite. Wayne Kohn ventures to guess that 99% of the people on this board display hypocritical behavior regularly. I am thinking of changing my screen name to Black Pot. (This is not to be construed as an apology).



I'm only gonna ask you once. Stop the name calling OK? I'm sure you are capable of making your point without doing so.

Hypocrit? No. Bitch? OOOOOH yeah.


----------



## grey1969 (Apr 17, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I'm only gonna ask you once. Stop the name calling OK? I'm sure you are capable of making your point without doing so.
> 
> Hypocrit? No. Bitch? OOOOOH yeah.



Sandie Zitkus is a bitch


----------



## Egbert Souse (Apr 17, 2006)

(i gotta get outta this town :-/ )


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> Sandie Zitkus is a bitch



And you're a troll


----------



## grey1969 (Apr 17, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> And you're a troll



So that is one vote in favor of kicking me out. Anyone else?


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 17, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> So that is one vote in favor of kicking me out. Anyone else?


Me. *PLONK*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 17, 2006)

If we kick out Grey that only means we have to focus all our frustration back onto Vince. I say we keep Grey just for the sake of spreading out the angst a little more evenly. 


Edited to add a Disclaimer: That was meant to make people smile. So, smile, damn-it!


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 17, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> If we kick out Grey that only means we have to focus all our frustration back onto Vince. I say we keep Grey just for the sake of spreading out the angst a little more evenly.
> 
> 
> Edited to add a Disclaimer: That was meant to make people smile. So, smile, damn-it!


I'm starting to think Grey is actually Vince, anyway.


----------



## Vince (Apr 17, 2006)

Nancygirl has a point. If you boot out all the strong men then who will be left to make people think? 

It is nice to get a smart guy like Wayne to support me. I hope he sticks around and posts his thoughts.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> Nancygirl has a point. If you boot out all the strong men then who will be left to make people think?



Since when do "strong" and "insulting" mean the same thing?


----------



## Vince (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah, the knights in shining armour love this place. So gallant and so misguided. 

In case you haven't noticed this thread and some others are about the fact that some of the gals can cause offense and that seems to be okay, whereas if a guy does anything like that he is bagged for it. Wayne and I are pointing this out to the 'cesspool' herein. 

Of all the places I have ever posted on I can say that the gals here can defend themselves quite satisfactorily and do not need the assistance of young fellas.


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 17, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> So that is one vote in favor of kicking me out. Anyone else?




not me! i think youre funny!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> Nancygirl has a point. If you boot out all the strong men then who will be left to make people think?
> 
> It is nice to get a smart guy like Wayne to support me. I hope he sticks around and posts his thoughts.



I'm all for speaking your mind and having a strong opinion, Vince. Just because I support your right to say the stuff you say doesn't mean I agree with it or that I won't argue back.

If you want to be thought of as a strong man whose thoughts and opinions make people think then maybe you should respect and think about the strong woman whose opinions you habitually dismiss on a regular basis. 

Just something to make YOU think from a strong smart woman. :bow:


----------



## Vince (Apr 17, 2006)

Nancygirl, believe it or not but I am a lover and not a fighter. You argue back all you want. I have always admired intelligent, competent, sensible women.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> Nancygirl, believe it or not but I am a lover and not a fighter. You argue back all you want. I have always admired intelligent, competent, sensible women.



Why, Vincent...Are you flirting with me? *flutters lashes*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 17, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> Sandie Zitkus is a bitch


Let me state one thing right now, for the record. My wife can call herself a bitch, but you or anyone else cannot.

Got it???


----------



## Vince (Apr 17, 2006)

Wayne, calm down now. You and Sandie seem to get into these drama situations often. If she wants things to settle down then she should stop posting and adding to the fire. The thread about size meant nothing to me and I could care less if some adults want to discuss that. The problems start when some people take things personally and get upset or hurt at what others might say to them. You and Sandie have had a good run here. Why blow this up out of proportion and aggravate a situation that hardly merits anything at all? That is what perplexes me. She has no case to answer and yet reacts as if she is guilty of trespassing or something.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 17, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> So that is one vote in favor of kicking me out. Anyone else?



I think you should stay.


----------



## herin (Apr 17, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> I'm starting to think Grey is actually Vince, anyway.



Nah. They're different peeps.


----------



## Vince (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks, Erin, besides Wayne has a PhD and I don't. He is younger than one of my sons and he lives in America. His logic is fine but there is no way I would post that anyone was something nasty like that b word. Not my style. I guess he is not feeling so welcome here so is reacting to how he has been treated.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> Wayne, calm down now. You and Sandie seem to get into these drama situations often. If she wants things to settle down then she should stop posting and adding to the fire. The thread about size meant nothing to me and I could care less if some adults want to discuss that. The problems start when some people take things personally and get upset or hurt at what others might say to them. You and Sandie have had a good run here. Why blow this up out of proportion and aggravate a situation that hardly merits anything at all? That is what perplexes me. She has no case to answer and yet reacts as if she is guilty of trespassing or something.


Vince, you are hardly in a position to tell anyone else how to behave on a web board. 

If I hadn't made that post about using the "B" word to refer to my wife, you can bet that some of the folks here would taker her use of that word dto describe herslf as an open invitation - I was merely trying to n ip it in the bud.

I post what I feel I need to post, Vince, and if you don't like it you're welcome to put me on ignore.


----------



## Vince (Apr 17, 2006)

Wayne, I have been around this forum since 98. That gives me as much right to advise about posting as anyone else has. You obviously don't like taking my advice. I doubt I can offend Sandie here because she doesn't read my posts. 

Now, for goodness sake if your wife is foolish enough to refer to herself in a negative way and someone calls her what she calls herself then she got what she deserved. I don't condone name calling and you know it. I understand your concern and you are being noble. 

You know, Wayne, you ought to change that avatar photo. It reminds me of all the little guys I had to defend in primary school!


----------



## Augustcandy (Apr 17, 2006)

"I disagree with what you have to say, I will fight to the death to protect your right to say it."

~Voltaire

LOL


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 17, 2006)

> You know, Wayne, you ought to change that avatar photo. It reminds me of all the little guys I had to defend in primary school![/SIZE][/COLOR]


[/QUOTE]

I think Wayne's pic is adorable! At least it's him...and not an un-human stand-in.

Just an observation.


----------



## MaxiG (Apr 18, 2006)

Tarella said:


> After catching up on many posts here are Dimensions. I have to say that this post: *What's it like to have sex with a small *ya know* naughty bit?? *even though I am sure it was meant to be funny, leaves me feeling uncomfortable. Maybe it is because I have missed the timing of the posts and threads. Maybe because when I read the heated debates of a couple other threads:
> 
> *What does it all really mean? *
> 
> ...




Tara,

You clearly said something that either many others felt, or realize needed to be said. I, for one, missed the original "size" post, but regardless, I think sometimes even sarcastic messages written to make a point can hit hard, whether they are meant to or not.

It's strange how an electronic medium used by so many of us as an outlet for fun and relaxation, as a way to meet and chat with others of like minds, can organically evolve its own dynamic and internal ups and downs, based on the personalities and thoughts of the people here.

But it takes people like you to remind so many of us that this is just the place we visit as a refuge and a good location to congregate, and be with others who generally feel as we do. Perhaps it's impossible to escape the idiosyncracies of being "damn human", but reminders such as yours really stand out to help keep things more neighborly. Well done.

-- Maxi


----------



## William (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Maxi

Tara's fine post did get lost in the fires of this thread

William



MaxiG said:


> Tara,
> 
> You clearly said something that either many others felt, or realize needed to be said. I, for one, missed the original "size" post, but regardless, I think sometimes even sarcastic messages written to make a point can hit hard, whether they are meant to or not.
> 
> Snip


----------



## Vince (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6070


----------



## Cinda (Apr 18, 2006)

Boy you all sure can work up a head of steam about some stupid stuff that doesn't deserve all this attention. Just get back to the good discussions about sex, food, fat and how 98% of you seem to find Vince to be a jerk.

Why do so many threads degenerate into name calling anyway?  Y'all take this stuff way to seriously.


----------



## Vince (Apr 18, 2006)

> ...Just get back to the good discussions about sex, food, fat and how 98% of you seem to find Vince to be a jerk.
> 
> Why do so many threads degenerate into name calling anyway?



You surely are not doing what you tell other people not to do. Oh, I get it, it is not name-calling if you believe it, huh? Please collect your hypocrisy card as you pass go!  As long as it isn't 100% I can live with it. One close friend suggested that the figure was 99.9%. I will gladly accept the additional 1.9%.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 18, 2006)

Tarella said:


> And just like Fuzzy's link asked:*If the world ended tomorrow, what would be your last thought? * a)Of eternity. b) Damn humans. I would have to choose the later.



My first thought would be of my loves ones and are they ok. My second thought would be of who will greet me in the hereafter. My third thought would be, "I should have been kinder during my life time."

Someone here has a quote for their signature (I'm sorry I can't remember who it is) that I think is appropriate...

"If we have no peace, it is because we have forgotten that we belong to each other." ~ Mother Teresa
 


*Now I'm off to work where I'm sure I will have to remind myself of my own words of wisdom. hee hee  *


----------



## Vince (Apr 18, 2006)

Okay, Nancy, I changed my profile just for you. It is about time you got a new avatar photo, too, instead of an insect. 

View attachment Vince in cage peeking out..JPG


----------



## grey1969 (Apr 18, 2006)

Augustcandy said:


> "I disagree with what you have to say, I will fight to the death to protect your right to say it."
> 
> ~Voltaire
> 
> LOL



I will take that as a no to the question of whether to kick Grey out on his ass. Your support is greatly appreciated!


----------



## grey1969 (Apr 18, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> If we kick out Grey that only means we have to focus all our frustration back onto Vince. I say we keep Grey just for the sake of spreading out the angst a little more evenly.
> 
> 
> Edited to add a Disclaimer: That was meant to make people smile. So, smile, damn-it!



Well said. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## herin (Apr 18, 2006)

No kicking Grey!  Kicking is not nice.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> Okay, Nancy, I changed my profile just for you. It is about time you got a new avatar photo, too, instead of an insect.



I change my avatar once a month, Vince and my month isn't up yet for the insect. If you wanna know what I look like my pic is in my profile.

PS..I'd ask what's up with the cage but I'm scared to know.


----------



## Vince (Apr 18, 2006)

I saw this dog cage at a beach in Sydney so got a friend to take a few photos of me inside. Just a hoot because some of the people here suggest I am a sociopath or something unsavoury. I devour women or something like that.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh....I had a different scenario in my head all together.


----------



## grey1969 (Apr 18, 2006)

herin said:


> Nah. They're different peeps.



Democracy has triumphed over the forces of oppression once again. The referendum on my banishment is going heavily in my favor so I am calling it. I am truly humbled by the outpouring of groundroots support. I hope not to let you down in fulfilling my role as the official board whipping boy. And Lilly, I promise to fight fair.

And as you can see from our newly established avatar pictures. it turns out that Vince and I are not the same person. Who'd a thunk it? Now as to the question of me being a troll: the last time I asked myself that, I responded "I don't think I am a troll, but I am not sure". Well let's monitor the situation and see if it becomes clearer with time.

Thanks again folks. I love you all.


----------



## Cinda (Apr 19, 2006)

Vince said:


> You surely are not doing what you tell other people not to do. Oh, I get it, it is not name-calling if you believe it, huh? Please collect your hypocrisy card as you pass go!  As long as it isn't 100% I can live with it. One close friend suggested that the figure was 99.9%. I will gladly accept the additional 1.9%.



Vince if you read carefully you will find that nowhere did I ever call you a jerk or say what "I" believe. What my actual opinion is, well, you may ask if you choose to know.


----------

